# ‘Never Use Alone’ hotline (800) 484-3731



## townes (Nov 22, 2021)

(800) 484-3731

_If you are going to use by yourself, call us! You will be asked for your first name, location, and the number you are calling from. An operator will stay on the line with you while you use. If you stop responding after using, the operator will notify emergency services of an “unresponsive person" at your location._



I found about this hotline through a local harm reduction organization. From what I understand, when you call the number you are connected to someone who can call an ambulance for you if you end up taking an overdose. 

Never use alone! Calling this number only takes a minute and could save your life.


----------



## Daze (Jun 19, 2022)

Never heard of this before. There is so much help out there if you only look. I'm 4 months clean. Stay safe guys.


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Jun 22, 2022)

Anyway this could be stickied? Really good to know for those that use.


----------

